# Plant Id



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

This is a Pic of my P in his tank many years ago, with the plant he used to have that grew pretty well until it just died one day.
What i do not know however is what plant this is.
So if anyone could identiy what species this plant is i would appreciate it very much.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I have no idea what it is but it looks cool as hell.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

cyperus helferi.

I was hoping for something harder.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Thanks for the ID








A shame mine died though, but i'm seriously considering trying to re-obtain it.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

That is a pretty sweet plant/setup. If you find anyone who has that plant let me know - I'll take one as well.


----------

